# Inter clutch and TA repair (picture heavy)



## Clanga (Oct 8, 2012)

Gday Guys,A little while back i metioned an upcoming jod requiring me to split an Internation 786 series B which had a suspect main clutch and suspect TA. MBTRAC mentioned i should take photos and post them up here showing the job being done.
Well the customer decided it was time to proceed so here it is.
If i have loaded the photos correctly you will see below the patient waiting to go under.
Then the next two show the split but with the speed transmission removed as i forgot to take the photos directly after i split it.
Following that is the speed transmission back at my workshop and then the TA being lifted out of the housing.
So upon splitting and inspection it was found that the main clutch was pretty much worn out as the rivets in the clutch plate had become exposed due to wear and had left two nice grooves in the flywheel.
The rear main oil seal on the motor was leaking fairly well so it will need replacing.
The TA when stripped had worn out clutch plates in its rear ( the direct drive ) section.
So parts are ordered.....


----------



## Clanga (Oct 8, 2012)

Below is the TA sitting on the work bench ready to strip, the very right hand end houses the rear clutch plaates (direct drive) and just left of that where the springs are visible is the front clutch pack which drives in the TA (torque amplified) position.

After that is the flywheel setup in my lathe about to have its grooves removed. The next one is the finished product after having approx 70thou removed from the friction surface and the mounting surface to bring the two surfaces back to original specs.


When cleaning up the multiple control valve (MCV) i noticed the driven gear on its oil pump had a very untidy movement to it, basicly it wobbled side to side. Upon disassembly the thread of the retaining nut had given out allowing the gear to become loose and wear on its shaft. A new pump was $700 so i machined the bore of the gear enough to clean it up then built up the shft with spray metal and recut the damged 1/2" thread on the end to 7/16". Problem solved and the gear was tapped into place and a new nyloc nut fitted onto it with a little loktite for good measure.
Parts should arrive tomorrow then it will be reassemble time! Part 2 coming shortly


----------



## Clanga (Oct 8, 2012)

Well finally its the final chapter, the jobs was finished a couple of days after the last post but due to work load and internet problems i have only just got a chance to get back on. So here is the wrap up,
Pic #1 is the TA and its new parts ready to back together. 
Pic #2 is the speed transmission mounted back in place after having fitte a new rear main seal, torqing the flywheel back on and fitting the new heavy duty clutch pack.
Pic #3 is the front being drawn back into its home at the rear, the teadious task then begun to rejoin all the pipework and wiring back into place and fill up the oil cavities and fire the old girl up.
Aquick hit of the key and away she went, gears and TA tested with a drive around the paddock, all was well and job was done.
cheers all hope you enjoyed!


----------

